# sheetrock repair in mobile home



## eljochamb (Feb 10, 2008)

We have a mobile home that has textured paper that is part of the sheetrock, on the walls.  This paper has thin lines that run vertical on the paper.  The people before us have painted over all the walls and those lines are still visable.    It also has nail strips that cover the joints of the sheetrock boards. 

Question 1.  We want to take that nail strip out and fill it in with sheetrock mud and tape.  But how do you add those lines into the mud.  Or is there another solution to our problem.  


Thanks Joe


----------



## triple D (Feb 10, 2008)

What you could do is take down all strips, and anything else that protrudes from the lid. Then go over the whole lid with 1/4 inch drywall. This will actually be your best bet for a "no cracks in the future job" and it actually slows down heat loss through your ceiling!!! Good luck..


----------



## ToolGuy (Feb 12, 2008)

You'll never match the lines. You're better off to skim the whole sureface after taping the joints, to make it all even and smooth.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome Joe:
The nail strips are over the joints to allow them to flex and work without causing a crack. Mobile homes are very flexible and will move, no matter what you do. I would leave the strips and repaint the whole thing.
Glenn


----------

